

Designer/Writer Selling Everything She Owns - tortilla
http://www.goodbyewafflemaker.com/

======
mrcharles
Either she never owned any underwear, or it's all sold already.

~~~
omarchowdhury
I'd like to purchase all of the clothing. No wash.

------
thesethings
Yes, the site is very well designed, but mostly I just like this because I'm
such a sucker for any article, photo essay, blog post, or tv episode about
getting rid of stuff.

I love Paul Graham's Stuff essay (<http://www.paulgraham.com/stuff.html>), and
often think of this part of it:

"...humans constantly scan their environment to build a mental model of what's
around them. And the harder a scene is to parse, the less energy you have left
for conscious thoughts. A cluttered room is literally exhausting."

I've by no means reached the state of minimalism I aspire to, but sites like
this keep me motivated.

------
10ren
[2001] _John Freyer catalogued and sold nearly everything that he owned, from
his kitchen cutlery to his personal hygiene products, his Star Wars sheets and
finally even the domain name Allmylifeforsale.com itself._

I didn't realize he sold the site, too; now _that's_ surjective.

------
Aron
Garage sale is still a more efficient use of time for the truly small stuff.
Craigslist and Ebay for the higher dollar items. Goodwill\freecycle for the
hopeless. Trash for the even hopelessier.

~~~
jordyhoyt
But she is a Designer/Writer, surely - being a hacker - you understand the
need to turn trivial, already-solved tasks into Projects. More efficient,
maybe. Fun? Nope!

------
jrockway
I tried to avoid owning things for a while. I saw no benefit, because having
"stuff" makes life easier than not having it. The key is to keep everything
organized. That way you won't get stressed out by the clutter, you will be
relaxed by the fact that you have a ton of useful tools, and you know where
they all are.

------
pstinnett
One of my friends is involved with Project M. Not sure if there are multiple
groups or not, his group is setting up a Pie shop.

<http://www.pielab.org/>

~~~
thesethings
That site (pielab.org), and Project M seem really cool, but I must admit I
don't think I totally understand what they're about. (I'm used to art and
design co-ops/firms using slightly vague language so as to not shut any doors,
but sometimes it's hard to understand their past work.)

Would love to hear any examples or stories about them you can share.

~~~
pstinnett
It's all kind of vague to me as well, but from what I understand a few months
ago a group of designers met for a 2 week brainstorm session on something to
in the community in Alabama. They came up with PieLab, and within those 2
weeks found a storefront, etc. Now they're selling pie in Alabama and
integrating into the rural community. I'll see if I can round up any more
definitive answers for you.

~~~
Tichy
So it is cool to be part of the establishment, if you do it in an artsy, cool
way. I'm so tired of kids who don't understand economics.

~~~
pstinnett
Not sure I follow you. What "establishment"?

------
thisduck
The colour scheme gives me a headache while I'm reading the words.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Ow, my eyes!

Seriously, red text on yellow? And she's a graphic designer?

~~~
dasil003
You're just jealous she made it work, whereas if a developer tried something
like that it would be a disaster.

~~~
anigbrowl
Did she? Here at work it's wider than my 1024 x 768 screen. The screen is
suck, I admit, but this particular 'puter is mostly used for administration.
And reading HN, of course.

------
jlees
Love the way this is presented. Wanna do my stuff? :>

------
indiejade
Interesting that she's a writer who appears to own more movies than books.

------
coglethorpe
Moving from Detroit to Alabama? Out of the frying pan, into the fire.

------
wlievens
That website hurts my eyes. Red on yellow, come on.

------
sayrer
allmylifeforsale.com did this years ago

------
zmonteca
Lame.

------
zmonteca
Lame.

------
wragen22
Possible suicide? Should we be worried?

